# Turnberry Ailsa 18th or 20th February



## Iaing (Feb 8, 2013)

Can get a 4 ball for Â£200. Â£50 a skull.
Is anyone up for it on either of these dates?
Tee times available between 11am and 1pm.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 8, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Can get a 4 ball for Â£200. Â£50 a skull.
Is anyone up for it on either of these dates?
Tee times available between 11am and 1pm.
		
Click to expand...

Great price Iain, well worth Â£50, just to soon for me sorry.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 8, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Can get a 4 ball for Â£200. Â£50 a skull.
Is anyone up for it on either of these dates?
Tee times available between 11am and 1pm.
		
Click to expand...

I could be up for this Iain, would need to check at work on Monday for the day off if there is any spaces left.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 8, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			I could be up for this Iain, would need to check at work on Monday for the day off if there is any spaces left.
		
Click to expand...

Paul you not still smarting from the lesson Fat Tiger gave you the last time you were there?? Lol


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 9, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Paul you not still smarting from the lesson Fat Tiger gave you the last time you were there?? Lol
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, he was certainly a International Links Golfer that day! The 3 wood he hit into about 6 inches was unbelievable. :fore:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm already playing it on the 18th! 8.30ish tee time for me so i'll try not to cut it up too badly for you lot....


----------



## AMcC (Feb 10, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Can get a 4 ball for Â£200. Â£50 a skull.
Is anyone up for it on either of these dates?
Tee times available between 11am and 1pm.
		
Click to expand...

I could be up for this if you can get some others. :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 11, 2013)

Put me down for this depending on numbers and what day its going to be.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 11, 2013)

TBH wednesday the 20th would probably be better for me now.
Bomber, Alan, any thoughts on this?
Still looking for one more though.
WishawHacker, what about you mate?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 11, 2013)

Iaing said:



			TBH wednesday the 20th would probably be better for me now.
Bomber, Alan, any thoughts on this?
Still looking for one more though.
WishawHacker, what about you mate?
		
Click to expand...


Gutted, this month is too tight for me to justify it. New floor, skirting, wallpaper, West Lancs etc no way I can do it. Really sad. Hope you guys get decent weather as Turnberry is an awesome venue to play golf.


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2013)

Too much for me too, shame though as ive never played it, later in the year for me maybe.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Too much for me too, shame though as ive never played it, later in the year for me maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, looks a dream course but just bad timing for me.


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Same for me, looks a dream course but just bad timing for me.
		
Click to expand...

3 open venues in weeks would have been something else. We should maybe try and sort something later in the year too.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 11, 2013)

I will need to check tomorrow once I get into the office but I am sure I can keep the day free, let you know for sure tomorrow morning.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2013)

Valentino said:



			3 open venues in weeks would have been something else. We should maybe try and sort something later in the year too.
		
Click to expand...

Would of been awesome but the wife and the bank manager wont agree . Definatley up for a game there later in the year though. Looks like golfing heaven to me.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 11, 2013)

Iaing said:



			TBH wednesday the 20th would probably be better for me now.
Bomber, Alan, any thoughts on this?
Still looking for one more though.
WishawHacker, what about you mate?
		
Click to expand...

Think I'll need to give it a miss Iain, I've got Muirfield, Machrihanish and my years dues plus JOINING fee to pay at the end of the month, think another trip would finally make HID tip over the edge with my golf outlays.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 12, 2013)

Iain,

Wednesday suits me fine, being your own boss has it's perks.

I will still have to clear with the wife though


----------



## Iaing (Feb 12, 2013)

Still need at least one more to make up the 4 ball.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 12, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Still need at least one more to make up the 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

Will make a couple of calls, see what I can turn up


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2013)

AMcC said:



			Will make a couple of calls, see what I can turn up
		
Click to expand...

Did I not say Â£50 for that shaft?


----------



## AMcC (Feb 12, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Did I not say Â£50 for that shaft?




Click to expand...

Good try 

When I square you up, you will be a little bit closer:thup:


----------



## cookelad (Feb 13, 2013)

Knew I should've turned left (North) instead of right when I got the M6 to go job hunting! Â£50 to play Turnberry again!!!


----------



## Iaing (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys, I'm going to need to juggle some things at work if I'm having Wednesday off. If I don't know that there's another 3 players willing to commit to this by tomorrow night (Thursday), then I'm going to have to call off.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 14, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Guys, I'm going to need to juggle some things at work if I'm having Wednesday off. If I don't know that there's another 3 players willing to commit to this by tomorrow night (Thursday), then I'm going to have to call off.
		
Click to expand...

I have made a couple of calls ,but no joy I'm afraid.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 14, 2013)

Alan, thanks for trying mate, but I'm going to forget this now.


----------

